# openoffice deutsch

## Bushmann

Hi, wisst ihr wie ich openoffice auf deutsch installiert bekomme?

Klar, ich kann die source von openoffice.org runterladen und manuell installieren, aber damit würde ich ja portage ziemlich auf die füße treten, oder.

Wenn es schon keine deutschen ebuilds gibt, gibt es wenigstens eine vertretbare Möglichkeit das _sauber_ zu installieren ohne portage in die quere zu kommen?

----------

## schlehmil

ein kurzes suchen im forum ergibt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice
> 
> 

 

----------

## Bushmann

oops ^^ hatte das irgendwo mal gelesen wusste aber nicht dass das mit der neuen 1.1 auch geht...

naja, kriege jetzt so nen dummen "C compiler cannot create executables" fehler, werde mal das Forum durchforsten   :Wink: 

[edit]

hmm, hat angeblich entweder was mit den use-flags zu tun (kann wohl kaum sein bei  mir... -o2 -pipe) oder mit gcc, wie dem auch sei ich remerge mal allerlei mal sehen was sich ergibt, wünscht mir glück   :Rolling Eyes: 

[edit2]

verdammt, gcc lässt sichnicht mehr emergen, segfault ^^ ich versuchs jetzt mal mit -e ^^

[edit3]

verdammt^2 jetzt krieg ich ständig in zufälligen abständen segfaults, mit der meldung

collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Speicherzugriffsfehler]

----------

## mrsteven

Hast du einen maskierten Compiler (gcc 3.3)? Ansonsten schau dir mal das hier an: http://www.tldp.org/FAQ/sig11/html/index.html

----------

## Bushmann

hmm ja ich lass jetzt memtest86 laufen, beim ersten Durchgang hat er lauter Fehler gefunden (immer nur das ganz linke Bit, immer so im gleichen Bereich so um die ~256 MB rum), jetzt hab ich einen Riegel rausgenommen und teste noch mal. Hoffe das ist nicht der Arbeitsspeicher, habe erst neuen gekauft ^^

----------

## mrsteven

Schade eigentlich...

----------

## Bushmann

arghl das ding lass ich zurückschicken...

hab jetzt schon 296 fehler, alle beim Bit 8.

Hätte vielleicht doch nicht den billigsten nehmen sollen, naja mal sehen vielleicht liegts ja auch nich am Ram sondern nur an der Kombination RAM/CPU oder so (sagt zumindest die Memtest doku).

Naja ich emerge jetzt openoffice jetzt erstmal auf meinem anderen Rechner um zu sehen ob das geht. Hat aber erst auch nicht geklappt, erst als ich in der make.conf rumgespielt hab.

----------

## hulk2nd

probier den ram lieber nochmal inner anderen kiste ob er da auch nicht läuft. ich arbeite in nem computerladen und ich kann nur sagen, rams sind ne katastrophe. egal ob markenspeicher oder oems, die einen laufen nur mit dem board, die anderen wieder nur mit dem ... es kann auch dicke probleme geben wenn du zwei unterschiedliche rams (es reicht schon von unterschiedlichen herstellern) gleichzeitig drinnen hast.

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, kenn ich: Mein Infineon 128MB und mein NoName 512MB vertragen sich auch überhaupt nicht. Das System hängt sich innerhalb von kurzer Zeit einfach auf. Einzeln funktionieren sie problemlos. Aber wenn die Fehler immer an der gleichen Stelle auftreten, denke ich eigentlich, dass der Riegel defekt ist, oder er sitzt zu locker drin...

----------

## Bushmann

Ja werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Ist ein 133Mhz DDR Riegel (2.5), eigentlich wie der andere auch. Naja, hat 34 gekostet...

Bei meinem anderen Rechner hat's jetzt endlich geklappt (mit -O, nicht -O3), startet viel schneller als die binary, ist auch alles Deutsch, nur die Hilfe ist jetzt weg ^^ hmm man kann wohl nicht alles haben.... mal schaun vielleicht kann man ja wenigstens die englische wieder einstellen.

----------

